# Shape Up Your Pasta IQ 2



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 28, 2012)

Part 2 - Shape Up Your Pasta IQ Part 2 ...

My last edition, part 1, contained 12 of some of the most common pasta shapes in Italia; and thus, I shall continue with the following: 

13) Cinesini:  this is a tiny seashell shaped pasta 12mm. used frequently in Italian soups. 

14) Capunti: a 25mm. short breadstick shaped pasta variety.

15) Gnocchetti: a Sardinian 20 mm. small shaped pasta variety. 

16) Pansooti: an 80 mm. large shaped empanada stuffed ravioli variety.

17) Panzerotti di Magro: this is a 60 mm. square ravoli shaped variety.

18) Ravioli: this is a 40 t0 50 mm. square shaped stuffed pasta variety commonly filled with cheeses and vegetables or meat. 

19) Triangoli di Pasta Nera: this is an 80 mm. black triangular stuffed pasta variety often filled with squid or cod or salmon. 

20) Ruote Tri Colore:  a wheel shaped pasta which comes in 3 colors; green for spinach, red for red pepper or tomato and the natural macaroni shaped, 24 mm. which is a favorite of children. 

Have a lovely wkend,
Margi Cintrano.


----------

